# Threads in Servlet



## Guest (6. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ein Anfänger in Java und soll nun ein Projekt mit einem Servlet realisieren und da hätte ich mal eine Frage. Wieviele Threads kann ich in einem Servlet starten? Muss mich nämlich mit meinem Servlet mit anderen Servern verbinden und hab keine Ahnung, ob das so funktioniert, wie ich mir das gedacht habe.
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jul 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviele Threads kann ich in einem Servlet starten?


Soviele bis der Server qualmt!   

Was hast du denn genau vor? Bzw. Was sollen die ganzen Threads tun?


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

Nun ja, ich muss von einem Client aus Nachrichten an mehrere Server schicken. Dies soll über ein Servlet geschehen, damit der Zugriff auf die Server nur von einem Client aus möglich ist. Jetzt muss ich klären, ob das was ich machen soll, überhaupt möglich ist, obwohl ich ziemlich wenig Ahnung von Java hab.


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

Weitere Frage.
Kann man mit einem Servlet auf den Clientrechner zugreifen, oder ist dies nicht möglich?


----------



## Tobias (7. Jul 2006)

Mit einem HTTPServlet ist das nicht drin, weil das das Protokoll nicht hergibt.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

Hm, wenn ich ein Applet auf der Clientseite mit dem Servlet kommunizieren lasse, müsste das ja gehen, wenn das Applet signiert ist, oder? Wobei ich dann schauen muss, auf welche Art ich Servlet und Applet kommunizieren lasse.


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Jul 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man mit einem Servlet auf den Clientrechner zugreifen


*Nein!*


			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, wenn ich ein Applet auf der Clientseite mit dem Servlet kommunizieren lasse


Dasselbe in Grün: *Nein!*

Zur Begriffsklärung:

Ein Servlet ist eine Instanz einer von einer Servlet-Klasse abgeleiteten Klasse.
Diese wird in dem Moment erzeugt, wo der Server durch einen HTTP-Query eines
Clients die Anfrage verarbeiten läßt; die doGet() oder doPost() Methode dieser
Instanz wird dann aufgerufen, rödelt ein wenig herum, und erzeugt eine Antwort-Seite
(Bild, ...) die an den Client geschickt wird.

In diesem Moment ist _das Servlet_ beendet und kann vom Servlet-Container
(Server) bereits freigegeben werden. Aus diesem Grund ist keine Kommunikation
mit dem Client möglich.

Was aber möglich ist, ist das ein Applet über eine Socketverbindung mit
einem Programm auf dem Server kommuniziert. Dieses Programm hat dann
allerdings nichts mehr mit dem Servlet selbst zu tun, höchstens daß die
kommunizierende Methode eine statische Methode der Servletklasse sein könnte.


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

Danke für die Erklärung. Somit hat sich das Problem erledigt.


----------

